# Standard VS Dwarf



## monstersateme (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey, so I've been having trouble finding the right standard Dairy goat in Oregon, but there are oodles of Nigerian Dwarf breeders around. I've never given much thought to owing a Nigerian Dwarf. So, what is everyone's opinions on them? How much milk would come from the average udder, and what would I have to different with them then with my standards? Currently I have two Oberhasli's, would a Nigerian be able to get a long with a bigger goat? What does everyone have to say? :book: :whatgoat: 
Thanks much!
~S


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't give much advice on nigies(I'm a standard girl) but I have oberhaslis as well and they're so mild mannered that I think they would have no problems getting along with smaller goats.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> So, what is everyone's opinions on them?


THEY ARE THE BEST!
Seriously, I love my Nigis.  They are so cute and colorful, and they don't get out. They are also, IMHO, easier to milk than standards - though, admittedly, I don't have a whole lot of experience either way.
I've never seen Nigis kept with standards, but I'm almost sure they could get along.
Here's a link to NDGA's "About" page. That should give you a start. And I hope you fall in love! 
http://www.ndga.org/about.html


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have mostly standards, I have La manchas and Nubians. I just prefer my standards though I have recently gotten a little herd of NDs. I kept them in with the standards for a bit of time but they werent keeping up their weights like I wanted and they did get bullied. If they are in a very large area... over acres they were fine. But as soon as I put them in the smaller pen they would get bullied. But thats just in my situation with my goats. My standards are much more personable then my NDs. Then again some of my standards I raised. Have not raised any of my NDs.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

the Oldmangoat I was in charge of was a standard Nubian (and HUUUUGE). He hung out with our ND goat babies. And they all did just fine. He really enjoyed the company. I think if they are raised right and introduced slowly they would be fine. I could see them getting bullied over food, simply because they are smaller, but hopefully that can often be manageable. 

I know that they are smaller so smaller means a bit less milk, but I haven't heard anyone complain. Some of them from really good dairy lines can really put out quite a bit. And I like their manageability, I can wrestle an obstinate ND muuuch easier than a standard, heh.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I've only had Nigi's so not sure about the standard w/Nigi's. I would think they would get along fine as long as there was enough room and multiple area's for feeding were available to eliminate "food fights". My Nigi's are more personable & people oriented than even my dogs!!! so I totally love them....but I know that I spend A LOT of time with them, and have particularly kept/bought doe's/buck's that are very personable & intelligent. 

When lightly milking, meaning once a day/sometimes twice a day, a single doe (here) would produce about 25 ounces/just under 2 pints/about 3 cups a day. That was average over about 6 months of milking. A lot depends on the goat though too...it's lineage, feed, etc...but you probably already know that. :wink: 

On milk test day, the Nigi's I've seen/known milked anywhere from 3.3 - 6.0 lbs a day with 5.0% - 7.7% Butterfat. 

And yes, your right....lots of Nigi's here in Oregon!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Love my nigerians too. The varitey of colors & patterns appeals to me & of course those blue eyes that you won't see in the standard breeds. They don't ruin my fencing like my big old Kinder did--he took on more of the Nubian side. The small size of the nigerians makes them easy to handle--I can pick them up & carry them if I have to instead of trying to drag the stubborn ones around. My son & nieces can go into the goat pens whenever they please & I don't worry about them getting hurt by the goats at all. 
Personalities I would say are like any other breed....you will have your spoiled ones & your obnoxious ones.
Our milk has been very creamy with a hint of sweetness---so delicious! They are easy to milk but I am used to their size of teats..normally I use my thumb & 1st two fingers to extract the milk in a comfortable rythem. Generally, you will see 2 quarts & higher of milk per day.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I wouldn't have any other type of goat! Well, I might if I had more room. But Nigerians are hands down my favorite breed. I also live in Oregon and have a small farm. There are some really nice breeders in the state with high quality animals to choose from (Camanna, Pholia Farm, etc.) It gives me a lot of diversity as far as blood lines go when I go out looking to add new animals to my program.

They are much easier to handle than standard sized goats. If you end up with on that is belligerent or stubborn they are not going to drag you and I never need anyone to help me with them. They also require less space and feed (although of course you should provide them with plenty). They do produce less than larger goats, obviously, but can produce a surprising amount for their size and it has always been more than enough for me.

The icing on the cake for me, and what I love the most about the breed, is the amazing array of colors and patterns they can have. My entire spring and summer is like a giant, extended Christmas as I wait for babies to arrive and see what colors I am going to get. I don't know how they would get a long with larger goats, as I only have Nigerians, but they get a long well with my three horses.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Their milk is soooo creamy and delicious. A nice thick layer of cream rises to the top overnight - at least with ours it does.

Milking twice a day, our FF gave about 2 cups/day during most of her lactation.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been around both, I was raised on the milk from Nubians, Saanen and Alpines. When my sister and I were old enough and big enough to help with their care, we got pushed around plenty! Thats why I chose to raise mini's when I had chance to have my own place.
ND can be just like any other goat...except a smaller, easier to handle package.
As far as milk production goes...it all depends on genetics and feed, my pygmy/nigi cross does averaged a quart a day with 2x a day milkings, my ND doe
Binkey has freshened 4 times, her 5th will be the end of February and with her last, she was giving me just under 2 quarts a day, so if you want alot of milk...standards would produce more but if you want just enough for daily use( depends on what you want it for) ND would be better.
My mom currently has 3 ND with her mixed herd of 6 standards and they get along fine, they have ample room for shelters and an acre of pasture.


----------

